# *******BCA Marine Photo Contest Ended*******



## BCAquaria

I'm proud to introduce the entries for BCA's first ever Marine Photo Contest.

NOTE: Sorry for all the restarts. This will be the last one. Anyone else that missed it this time I'm sorry.

VOTING STARTS NOW AND WILL END IN 30 DAYS.

*GOOD LUCK TO THE CONTESTANTS and a big thank you to Island Pets Unlimited and J&L Aquatics!!

Island Pets and JL Aquatics have both agreed to match whatever gift certificate we buy.

1st place will get a $100 gift certificate from JL Aquatics or Island Pets Unlimited (Winner gets first choice)
2nd place will get a $80 gift certicate from either IPU or JL depending on which the 1st place winner picks
3rd place will get a $40 gift certificate to IPU or JL.

ENTRY #1









ENTRY #2









ENTRY #3









ENTRY #4









ENTRY #5









ENTRY#6









ENTRY#7









ENTRY #8









ENTRY #9









ENTRY# 10









ENTRY #11









ENTRY #12









*


----------



## sunshine_1965

Some great looking photos here. Almost makes me want to have a reef tank. Unfortunately requires more time then I have to spare.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Great photo's everyone! And good luck to all! Tough decision.... 
Also thanks BCA, IPU, & J&L for providing great prizes for our first Marine Photo Contest!


----------



## effox

Great shots, had to vote #3 though, love seeing them doing that. GO NEMO!


----------



## Diztrbd1

not saying who I voted for , but probably an easy guess if you know me lol yes 3 is nice, liked 2 alot as well, 4 is a cute shot, the Betta is awesome, 11 is interesting ....all are really good shots. Glad to see there were a dozen entries. Next contest will probably have twice as many, as marine seems to be getting quite popular here now. Hopefully I will have a marine tank by then :bigsmile:


----------



## ThePhoenix

I really like that pic of the clown fry


----------



## Momobobo

I love number 2...the positioning and the colours...and everything is just awesome. In my opinion the two top photos at the moment are too "generic" though beautiful shots as well.


----------



## shelby67

What a tough decision, love the clown shots! 
Next tank I set up will be a salty I think, now that the discus grow is over.


----------



## newfie

Hi I like 5it is cute put the rest is pretty to touch decision to.


----------



## BCAquaria

Get your votes in!


----------



## STANKYfish

Come on people....vote...only 69 people so far


----------



## ACBerb

Wow, voted 1, thought it was cool, but I'm the only one!!!!


----------



## Just-Koi

Some pretty nice pictures on here. This is a hard decision. # 2 has some pretty sweet clowns..... and #3 is really good too. It's hard to find the orange torch. And to have a clown host in one is pretty cool. You don't see that everyday. leaning towards #3. Good luck to all.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Only 8 days left....contest ends on November 5th at 5:59 PM...get your votes in while ya can!


----------



## covertune

Love all those clown fry, I bet that's amazing in person!


----------



## Momobobo

ACBerb said:


> Wow, voted 1, thought it was cool, but I'm the only one!!!!


I wondered who voted for mine, thanks :bigsmile:


----------



## BCAquaria

Diztrbd1 said:


> Only 8 days left....contest ends on November 5th at 5:59 PM...get your votes in while ya can!


Lol I was just about to say that lol


----------



## macframalama

where are the photos?, how do you vote when there are no photos posted?


----------



## effox

Should be on the top Mac.


----------



## macframalama

i dunno where i was but there there in plain site, yikes, see what happens without coffee


effox said:


> Should be on the top Mac.


----------



## effox

lol yeah post #1.

I just got the coffee in me too man.


----------



## Diztrbd1

4 days left to get your votes in!! :bigsmile:


----------



## jobber

Wow. A lot of Nemo pictures! The Nemo's can have their own photo contests 
#11...who's batch of clowns are those.

Bump.


----------



## macframalama

doesnt that go against having a photo contest?

if they told you who it was then everyone would know ... then it would not be an anonymous poll
wouldnt want this to become a popularity contest .. 
especially when the stakes are as high as they are...
just saying... 
however im sure there is a rule thread you could brush up on for photo contests,


----------



## Diztrbd1

1 more day left everyone! Voting ends Monday at 5:59 pm so get your votes in :bigsmile:


----------



## Diztrbd1

interesting....#9 comes form behind and takes the win by a nose lol Very close race for 1st, 2nd & 3rd. Congrats to whoever won! All great shots IMO!


----------



## BCAquaria

Voting has ended. It was a very close race for the top 3. I'll make an announcement soon and PM the winners.

We're going to check IP's of the voters to make sure. We've noticed an increase in new members nearing the end of the contest. I'm only allowing one vote per IP.

I know everyone wants to win but we need to be FAIR.


----------



## BCAquaria

So I've minused all the same IP address votes. I'll make an announcement later on 

Thanks all.


----------

